# Looking for skid steer



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

im trying to find a skid steer for around the property. For debris clean up, and small grading projects. A fork attachment for fork lifting pallets, how hard is this on a skid steer? And an occasional broom attachment. I have read its hard to find a good one for less the 10k. I found a 2004 cat 277 for 15k. with track in good condition. it sounds like a good deal. I dont know what brand or size i should look for. 

i like the thought have having tracks and not getting stuck, is there a downside to tracks?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Seeing as your not in the earth work trades and only need it for clean up type projects I wouldnt consider a Cat unit. They're very expensive to own / operate / maintain. Just an FYI, the tracks for that machine are 10 grand. Thats just the parts.

I own 2 Cat's, and I'm telling you from experience. 

IMHO you should be looking for a "bob cat" brand or a "takiuchi".

Both of these are venerable standards with inexpensive service / repair features.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

would a bobcat, or takeuchi be a good idea with tracks? Why are cats so much to maintain?


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

buy a cat. know this from experience, its a good machine. tracks are amazing. about the maintenance i would say that its good to very good. tracks are good for grass or turf(lower ground pressure). it has very good controls and if track is in good condition it should last you a long time. if its time to replace tracks its time to trade in some cases.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Anything you look at should be operated first before purchase, especially if it has tracks. You want to be sure the drive motors are good. From what i understand the stress of the tracks tends to shorten the life of the drive motors. Obviously be sure the tracks are in good condition, they are not cheap.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

I own and operate new hollands both of my machines are tire machines, less overall costs, less maint., any track model you go with will cost you big time . These guys that trade them just as another here has said , "time to trade when tracks are needed" , well the rollers will go out before the tracks and most are 300 to 500 a piece several on each side, this not including the track itself.

Not a big track fan, yes I have owned them , but NO not worth the money IMO. I can buy 2 new wheel machines for the same money as one of the tracks , and do just about every thing you can do with a track.

I do run the super wide tires, and with the NH you are better balanced, no bucking like the bobcats and other rear lift machines. Also try taking a bobcat up a grade without anything in the bucket, gotta turn around and back up, not a NH just drive up and drive down. well balanced.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

CNC,

While I had my retaining wall company, we used both Bobcat 873s and John Deere 280s (all tires no tracked machines). Hands down the John Deere had far more lifting capacity than the Bobcats. On average the pallets weighed 3600 lbs and the JD280 could pickup a pallet to full extension and move. The Bobcats could barely lift the pallets off the ground. 

I realize these machines are a few years back but I could not say enough about the JD machines.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ironman is spot on as far as the NewHolland loaders go.

Better balance, Better visibility. Low maintenance.

I have 2 tracked loaders, one Takeuchi and one newholland. Both have been good loaders with low maintenance. The newholland is better balanced w/better visibility.

The tracks on the cat/asv loaders are the most expensive to replace.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

AtlRemodeling said:


> CNC,
> 
> While I had my retaining wall company, we used both Bobcat 873s and John Deere 280s (all tires no tracked machines). Hands down the John Deere had far more lifting capacity than the Bobcats. On average the pallets weighed 3600 lbs and the JD280 could pickup a pallet to full extension and move. The Bobcats could barely lift the pallets off the ground.
> 
> I realize these machines are a few years back but I could not say enough about the JD machines.


 
The older JD machines were made by NH , same parts same design. They are the best for finish grading. I do like the track machines but just not really cost effective. 

Question for you guys up north, how many hours do you normally get on a set of tracks,If you maint. them properly aroun here its 1000 hrs. if your lucky but you'll replace rollers long before that . especially running slopes.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

CNC said:


> im trying to find a skid steer for around the property. For debris clean up, and small grading projects. A fork attachment for fork lifting pallets, how hard is this on a skid steer? And an occasional broom attachment. I have read its hard to find a good one for less the 10k. I found a 2004 cat 277 for 15k. with track in good condition. it sounds like a good deal. I dont know what brand or size i should look for.
> 
> i like the thought have having tracks and not getting stuck, is there a downside to tracks?


A Bobcat 753 or 763 can be found for less then 10k, and will do what you are wanting. A lot of how a skidsteer handles is the operator. Unless you have a specific reason, there isn't really a point in spending the extra bucks for a tracked machine. I work my Bobcat 763G constantly, and have no issues with maintenance, fuel burn, or grading ability. They hold value well and parts and service are typically close.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

joasis said:


> I Bobcat 753 or 763 can be found for less then 10k, and will do what you are wanting. A lot of how a skidsteer handles is the operator. Unless you have a specific reason, there isn't really a point in spending the extra bucks for a tracked machine. I work my Bobcat 763G constantly, and have no issues with maintenance, fuel burn, or grading ability. They hold value well and parts and service are typically close.


I agree with Jo on this. Get a bobcat they are simple machines and easy to repair. Like the old fords they run for ever an if something goes bad it is usually something simple. I bought a 753 used from united rentals with trailer for 5K. had it for a year and only had to change the battery for the most part. Easy to get them service to


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

joasis said:


> there isn't really a point in spending the extra bucks for a tracked machine.


I would agree, and you could always get the "over the tire" tracks for when you need them. 

I have over the tire tracks, they work very well, and cost way less than the difference between a wheeled loader and a tracked loader.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

it makes a lot of sense, i dont think i want the expense of having to change tracks. im going to do some looking round and be back with more questions!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

CNC said:


> would a bobcat, or takeuchi be a good idea with tracks? Why are cats so much to maintain?


Cat has'nt released the design specs to the aftermarket for some of the units so the price has been kept artificialy high

I have 2 Cat 257 track type skiddy's, and we love them but if i were to be asked whats the weak point: It would be the track. You'll get maybe 900 to 1200 hours out of them depending on the type of work or conditions of the site.

Proof of my point is Cat recently came out with a new series of track type skid steer that has the Bob Cat / Tachiuchi / New holland style U/C. They know they have had a substandard product issue with the ASV style U/C and are just now dealing with it.

BTW, I would'nt buy a rubber tire unit. The track type units have made the tire ones old hat. With the correct track type machine you'll get many hours of hassle free use and when it does come time do a U/C replacement you'll be able to get quotes from many after market U/C maufacturerers. 

The track machines dont bounce around the way the rubber tire machines do, and gradability is awsome which is something a tire machine cant compete with. The tracks (depending on design) dont mark up a lawn as much as ribber tires do


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I would agree, and you could always get the "over the tire" tracks for when you need them.
> 
> I have over the tire tracks, they work very well, and cost way less than the difference between a wheeled loader and a tracked loader.


Hi Tom,

I'm thinking bout over tire tracks for my s.s. What brand do you run ?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.mclarenusa.com/protrac/protrac-over-the-tire-tracks-for-skid-steer-loaders.html

Mclaren is where I purchased mine. They have held up pretty well.

They have the rubber covered tracks to avoid messing up driveways and walks which has been very good for the work I do.

They can be a bit of a pain to install but once on are great.


----------

